# Cannot use the newese fcitx ?!



## sw2wolf (Dec 7, 2010)

```
>pkg_info | grep fcitx
zh-fcitx-4.0.0      A simple and fast GBK Chinese XIM server

fcitx canot start. When i started it in console, it reported:

>fcitx
Info:configfile.c:264-loading configure file: /home/sw2wolf/.config/fcitx/config
Info:table.c:182: qxm.conf
Info:table.c:182: db.conf
Info:table.c:182: erbi.conf
Info:table.c:182: wanfeng.conf
Info:table.c:182: wbpy.conf
Info:table.c:182: wbx.conf
Info:table.c:182: zrm.conf
Info:table.c:182: cangjie.conf
Info:MessageWindow.c:100
Info:configfile.c:388-Save Config to /home/sw2wolf/.config/fcitx/config
Info:MyErrorsHandlers.c:73-Fcitx receive signal: 11
Obtained 8 stack frames.
0xbfbfffb4
0x2880b41e <fprintf+46> at /lib/libc.so.7
0x281c1971 <SaveConfigFileFp+81> at /usr/local/lib/libfcitx-config.so.4
0x806e9ec <_init+147124> at /usr/local/bin/fcitx
0x804f5b9 <_init+19073> at /usr/local/bin/fcitx
0x8051418 <_init+26848> at /usr/local/bin/fcitx
0x804b8c7 <_init+3471> at /usr/local/bin/fcitx
0x804b835 <_init+3325> at /usr/local/bin/fcitx
```

How to fix such a problem ?

thanks!


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe this is something you'll have to email the port maintainer about.


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Well,I haven't tried fcitx-4.0.0 in ports,instead,I just compiled myself and nothing wrong.And you'd better ask some people who're familiar with Chinese IME. :stud


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 12, 2010)

What's more,have you set your locale correctly to UTF8?


----------



## shw1395 (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't worry, everytime start fcitx 4.0.0 will be show this messages you pasted, you maybe should try this in .profile:


```
export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
export LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8
export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx"
export QT_IM_MODULE=xim
export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
```


----------



## sw2wolf (Dec 23, 2010)

All these variables have been set, however, fcitx still reports error and exits!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2010)

I have no Chinese IME experience, I can't even read Chinese 

But I can read C and I had a look at the code and it might crash because of a bad config option. This seems to happen when it tries to save the config. There are a few fprintf statements in the SaveConfigFileFp function. One of those may have used an incorrect pointer which could trigger a segfault (signal 11).


----------



## sw2wolf (Dec 24, 2010)

It works now by the following commands:

```
> rm -fr ~/.config/fcitx
> pkg_delete zh-fcitx-4.0.0
> cd /usr/ports/chinese/fcitx
> make install clean
> fcitx -c
```


```
> env|grep -i fcitx

XIM_PROGRAM=/usr/local/bin/fcitx
XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx
XIM=fcitx
GTK_IM_MODULE=XIM
QT_IM_MODULE=XIM
```
then fcitx works great!


----------

